# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  scan απο π. επίδαυρο #2074

## smarag

Καλησπέρα,

Βρίσκομαι για το Σαββατοκύριακο στο εξοχικό μου στην π.επίδαυρο node id: 2074 και είπα να κάνω ένα Scan.

Στέλνω σε jpg το scan. Σε κάποιους απο αυτούς που είναι στο scan συνδέομαι κανονικά και παίρνω και ip και μπορώ να δώ το δίκτυο απο δώ.

----------


## SV1EFT

Σταύρο καλησπέρα πόσα χιλιόμετρα απόσταση 
είναι και με τι κεραία έκανες σκαναρισμα?

----------


## papashark

Ferimex 24 ή 26αρα το έχει κάνει (τα ίδια αποτελέσματα είχαν σχεδόν).

Απόσταση 55 χιλίομετρα από προφήτη (από εσένα μια ιδέα ποιο κοντά), 77 χιλιόμετρα από macrx που συνδέετε (το μεσημέρι καλύτερα από ότι το βράδυ).

----------


## koki

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## smarag

Με κάλυψε ο πάνος  ::

----------


## sotiris

> 77 χιλιόμετρα από macrx που συνδέετε (το μεσημέρι καλύτερα από ότι το βράδυ).


Θα μας δωσετε μερικα στοιχεια ακομη (εκτος των 77κμ)....να αρχισω να επενδυω το σπιτι με μολυβδο  ::  ...ειμαι και κοντα στο ΑΡ....

καλά συνδέεται απο Επιδαυρο στην Ερυθραια?....θα τρελλαθουμε τελειως τωρα....

----------


## alex-23

παραξενο αλλα ειναι αληθεια  ::

----------


## smarag

> καλά συνδέεται απο Επιδαυρο στην Ερυθραια?....θα τρελλαθουμε τελειως τωρα....


Συνδέομαι και αυτή τι στιγμή σου απαντάω ασύρματα απο την π. επίδαυρο μέσω του Macrx. Να ενημερώσω βεβαια οτι εδώ που είμαι αυτή τι στιγμή έχει καθαρή ορατότητα και βλέπω με το μάτι τον Πείραια. Το σπίτι είναι πάνω στό βουνό ψηλά.

----------


## acoul

Απίστευτο !!!

----------


## koki

Δεν ξέρω και πολλά από το RF κομμάτι, οπότε ελπίζω να υπάρχει κάτι που αγνοώ και δικαιολογεί αυτή την κατάσταση..

Τι να πω! Εγώ προσωπικά νοιώθω πολύ άσχημα για αυτά τα νέα!
_
Και κάποτε είχαμε κάψει στην πλατεία τον sv1cdr που συνδεόμασταν στον κακόμοιρο 17 χλμ ...._


(ελπίζω στο επόμενο scan να μην πιάσεις το ΑΡ μου  ::  )

----------


## sotiris

Σταυρο δωσε και αλλα στοιχεια εξοπλισμου, ισχυς κλπ.....εαν γνωριζει κανεις τι γινεται στο ΑΡ του macrx να το πει....και μετα να γινει η θεωρητικη αναλυση απο τον acinonyx.

Εκτος και εαν εχουμε ενα φαινομενο αναλογο με το Λουτσα-Μυκονος....τι να πω...

----------


## NiKoSaEi

> Απίστευτο !!!





> Απίστευτο !!!





> Απίστευτο !!!





> Απίστευτο !!!





> Απίστευτο !!!



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## smarag

Να πώ οτι η δοκιμές γίνονται με μια SR2.

και ένα νέο scan τώρα.

Να δώ με ποιόν θα κάνω link τώρα  ::

----------


## dti

Ευτυχώς που το έγραψε κι ο Σταύρος, γιατί όταν το ανέφερα εγώ εδώ, πέρασε στο ντούκου...
Γιατί όχι βέβαια, αφού μια omni είναι οικο-λογικότερη λύση, από 3 sectors...
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Τι να πω! Εγώ προσωπικά νοιώθω πολύ άσχημα για αυτά τα νέα!


Θα συμφωνήσω με την Κοκι και να έλεγα ότι δεν έχουμε κάνει επανηλημένες παρατηρήσεις ή ότι είναι μόνο για δοκιμές! Λυπηρό!

----------


## alasondro

Ευτυχώς που πριν μερικές μέρες κατέβασα την ισχύ στο ap μου...  ::   ::

----------


## smarag

> (ελπίζω στο επόμενο scan να μην πιάσεις το ΑΡ μου  )


Αν σε ψάξω θα σε βρώ. Εδώ που είμαι είναι ανοιχτά τελείως δέν έχω κανένα εμπόδιο μπροστά μου μόνο θάλασσα έχω και καθαρό ορίζοντα.

----------


## sotiris

> Να δώ με ποιόν θα κάνω link τώρα


Καλα ρε γαμωτο το δικο μου το ΑΡ γιατι δεν το πιανεις?....τι να εγινε...λες να εχει χαλασει?....  ::   ::

----------


## smarag

Ασχετο. Πρόσφατα είχα εδώ πέρα ένα PMR μάρκας TELCO και μιλούσα με κάποιον απο το KAT. Χώρις να έχω κάτι έξτρα και χωρίς κανένα φοβερό μηχάνημα ή ειδική κεραία.

----------


## sotiris

> Αν σε ψάξω θα σε βρώ. Εδώ που είμαι είναι ανοιχτά τελίος δέν έχω κανένα εμπόδιο μπροστά μου μόνο θάλασσα έχω και καθαρό ορίζοντα.


Δεν κανεις τον ενδιαμεσο για καμια επεκταση του δικτυου στα γυρω νησια?

----------


## dti

> Τι να πω! Εγώ προσωπικά νοιώθω πολύ άσχημα για αυτά τα νέα!


Και να σκεφθεί κανείς οτι δεν πιάνει τον "Pantokrator"...

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koki
> 
> 
> (ελπίζω στο επόμενο scan να μην πιάσεις το ΑΡ μου  )
> 
> 
> Αν σε ψάξω θα σε βρώ. Εδώ που είμαι είναι ανοιχτά τελείως δέν έχω κανένα εμπόδιο μπροστά μου μόνο θάλασσα έχω και καθαρό ορίζοντα.


Άσε και στο δεύτερο scan έφτασες ακόμα πιο κοντά (Thunder). Σκιάχτηκα!!
'Εχουμε και οπτική (90%)..

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> 
> Να δώ με ποιόν θα κάνω link τώρα 
> 
> 
> Καλα ρε γαμωτο το δικο μου το ΑΡ γιατι δεν το πιανεις?....τι να εγινε...λες να εχει χαλασει?....


Για πές ssid και θα σου πώ μην στεναχωριέσαι πάντος ...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> Αν σε ψάξω θα σε βρώ. Εδώ που είμαι είναι ανοιχτά τελίος δέν έχω κανένα εμπόδιο μπροστά μου μόνο θάλασσα έχω και καθαρό ορίζοντα.
> 
> 
> Δεν κανεις τον ενδιαμεσο για καμια επεκταση του δικτυου στα γυρω νησια?


Αίγινα βλέπεις; Υπάρχει κι εκεί δραστηριότητα...

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> Αν σε ψάξω θα σε βρώ. Εδώ που είμαι είναι ανοιχτά τελίος δέν έχω κανένα εμπόδιο μπροστά μου μόνο θάλασσα έχω και καθαρό ορίζοντα.
> 
> 
> Δεν κανεις τον ενδιαμεσο για καμια επεκταση του δικτυου στα γυρω νησια?


Βασικά ενδιαφέρομαι να βγεί ενα BB Link απο δώ βλέπω μετά το πίσω μέρος στην Αίγινα, Αγκίστρι, και λίγο μέθενα.

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> ...


Και Πορο....να πηγαινουμε το καλοκαιρι στου Πανου και να εχουμε δικτυο.

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> ...


Αιγινα βλέπω την πίσω μεριά όμως η δραστηριότητα είναι στην μεριά που κοιτάζει πειραιά.

----------


## costas43gr

Και να φανταστεις το μεσημερι με τον Αντωνη δεν μπορουσαμε να συνδεθουμε καλα σε μια πλατεια 100μ απο το AP μου και τωρα το βλεπω 61Χιλ. μακρυα, τι να πω, θα παρω δανειο...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Για δευτερη φορά πέσαμε σε ducting!!!

Εντυπωσιακό!

Δε θέλω όμως να σας απογοητευσω παιδιά αλλά αυτά τα links έιναι περιστασιακά και καλό είναι να μην επενδύσουμε.




> Το φαινόμενο είναι γνωστο στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες και ονομάζεται ducting.
> 
> Το κύμα εγκλωβίζεται σε στρώματα της ατμόσφαιρας με διαφορετική πυκνότητα και διαθλάται ακολουθώντας την καμπυλότητα της γης.
> 
> Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι συμβαίνει τις τελευταίες μέρες που έχουμε μία αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας και μπορεί να έχουμε ΚΑΙ φαινόμενα θερμοκρασιακής αναστροφής.
> 
> Το κακό είναι ότι όταν αλλάξει ο καιρός το "άνοιγμα" μάλλον θα χαθεί. Ας περιμένουμε...


Οι απότομες αλλαγές στην θερμοκρασία το προκαλούν. Τις τελευταίες μέρες ανέβηκε απότομα.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, επειδή δεν είναι τόσο άπιαστη απόσταση ,μπορεί να κρατήσει και όλο το καλοκαίρι.

Πάντως αυτό που είπε η koki είναι πράγματι τραγικό.  ::  Αν δηλαδή η Αττική δεν ήταν λεκανοπέδιο ποσο θόρυβο θα δημιουργούσαμε έξω από αυτή;

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι τουλάχιστον αυτοί οι κόμβοι που πιάστηκαν στο scan παίζουν με full ισχύ. Μη νομίσετε δηλαδή ότι το ατμοσφαίρικο αυτό φαινόμενο έχει τη δυνατότητα να ενισχύσει το σήμα από το πουθενά.

----------


## smarag

Η Θέα μου απο το σπίτι προς αθήνα.

Είναι λίγο παλιές οι φώτο αλλά καλές .

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> ...


Από την nodedb θυμάμαι οτι υπήρχε δραστηριότητα στην πόλη της Αίγινας που είναι στη νοτιοδυτική πλευρά και δεν βλέπει Πειραιά, αλλά Πελοπόννησο.
Αναφέρομαι π.χ. σ' αυτό εδώ: http://www.nodedb.com/index.php?id=13124

----------


## smarag

> Για δευτερη φορά πέσαμε σε ducting!!!
> 
> Εντυπωσιακό!
> 
> Δε θέλω όμως να σας απογοητευσω παιδιά αλλά αυτά τα links έιναι περιστασιακά και καλό είναι να μην επενδύσουμε.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Βασικά επειδή ήμουν εδω και πρίν 2 εβδομάδες που εβρεχε την ώρα τις βροχής έκανα scan και πάλι έπεζε αλλά οταν άρχίσε να φυσάει και όταν είχε πέσει η θερμοκρασία δεν έπεζε καθόλου. όταν έχει ζέστη όντως παίζει και αρκετά καλά μάλιστα.

----------


## smarag

> Από την nodedb θυμάμαι οτι υπήρχε δραστηριότητα στην πόλη της Αίγινας που είναι στη νοτιοδυτική πλευρά και δεν βλέπει Πειραιά, αλλά Πελοπόννησο.
> Αναφέρομαι π.χ. σ' αυτό εδώ: http://www.nodedb.com/index.php?id=13124


Το έχω δεί αυτό αλλά σε scan μου πρός αίγινα δεν έπιασα κάτι.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Και η απόδειξη:

Υποθέτουμε ότι η γη είναι επίπεδη δηλαδή όλο το κύμα εγκλωβίζεται στην ατμόσφαιρα:

Για 70 χλμ η FSL είναι:

d = 70000m
pi = 3.14
λ = 0.123

10 * log(FSL) = (4 * pi * (d / λ))^2
= 137db

Υποθέτω ότι ο smarag χρησιμοποίησε πιατάκι 23dbi

η EIRP οποιοδήποτε access point για να φέρει σήμα -90 dbm στην SR2 είναι:

Att = 3db (υποθέτω 3 db απώλειες)
RXsig = -90dbm
AntRX = 23dbi

EIRP = FSL - AntRX + RXsig + Att
= *27dbm*

Είναι έξω από τα όρια που θέτει η ETSI και σιγουρα πολλές φορές πάνω από το όριο του 1mW απόλυτης ισχυος ότι κεραία και να έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί.

----------


## dti

> Για δευτερη φορά πέσαμε σε ducting!!!
> 
> Εντυπωσιακό!
> 
> Δε θέλω όμως να σας απογοητευσω παιδιά αλλά αυτά τα links έιναι περιστασιακά και καλό είναι να μην επενδύσουμε.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μπορεί να είναι αυτό που λες.
Μπορεί όμως και όχι. Έχω πληροφορίες οτι το link πρωτοέγινε πριν από μια εβδομάδα που δεν είχε ανέβει ιδιαίτερα ακόμη η θερμοκρασία.
Ας μας το επιβεβαιώσει ο Σταύρος.

----------


## smarag

> Υποθέτω ότι ο smarag χρησιμοποίησε πιατάκι 23dbi


Ferimex 24 db

----------


## smarag

> Μπορεί να είναι αυτό που λες.
> Μπορεί όμως και όχι. Έχω πληροφορίες οτι το link πρωτοέγινε πριν από μια εβδομάδα που δεν είχε ανέβει ιδιαίτερα ακόμη η θερμοκρασία.
> Ας μας το επιβεβαιώσει ο Σταύρος.


Δαμιανέ καλησπέρα,

Οπώς τα λέει o Acynonix, πριν 2 βδομάδες έγιναν οι δοκιμές μου και στην αθήνα ο καιρός ήταν ζεστός εδω πέρα όμως έβρεχε. Τα σήματα δέν είναι σταθερά και μόνιμα πάντα όμως δηλαδή παίζει καλά το μεσημέρι απο το απόγευμα και μετα μέχρι το πρωί παίζει και δεν παίζει.

----------


## argi

Στην συχνότητα που παίζουμε η απαιτούμενη θερμοκρασιακή αναστροφή για να συμβεί το ducting πρέπει είναι μέχρι ενα ύψος των 20m... (το σπίτι του smarag πρέπει να είναι πολύ ψηλότερα...)

Επιπλέον η αναστροφή συνήθως σπάει μετά το μεσημερι οπότε δεν θα έπρεπε να παίζει καθόλου αν βασιζόταν στην αναστροφή...

@rg!

----------


## TeslaCoil

Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως αντί να λέμε υποθετικά κάποια πράγματα
συντάξτε ένα κείμενο με στοιχεία και μέτρησης και κάθε τι που παρατηρείτε καιρός θερμοκρασία υγρασία και ότι άλλο μπορεί χρειάζεται στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά

να το στείλετε σε πανεπιστήμια να που μια γνώμη

και γιατί όχι αν μπορεί κάποιος να φέρει ένα φασματικό αναλυτή από πανεπιστήμιο να γίνουν μέτρησης

είναι φαινόμενα που ακόμα και αν εξηγούνται αξίζει να μελετηθούν

----------


## Acinonyx

> Στην συχνότητα που παίζουμε η απαιτούμενη θερμοκρασιακή αναστροφή για να συμβεί το ducting πρέπει είναι μέχρι ενα ύψος των 20m... (το σπίτι του smarag πρέπει να είναι πολύ ψηλότερα...)
> 
> Επιπλέον η αναστροφή συνήθως σπάει μετά το μεσημερι οπότε δεν θα έπρεπε να παίζει καθόλου αν βασιζόταν στην αναστροφή...
> 
> @rg!


Δημιουργούνται διάφορα στρώματα με διαφορετική θερμοκρασία.

Όσο η θερμοκρασία αλλάζει και πιό απότομα ανεβαίνοντας σε υψόμετρο τόσο το κανάλι γίνεται και πιό στενό και τόσο πιο πιθανό είναι να εγκλωβιστεί το κύμα.

Αλλά και να μην εγκλωβιστεί, σίγουρα θα υποστεί διάθλαση κάτι που ίσως είναι αρκετό στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που αν δεν κάνω λάθος το λινκ είναι οριακά κάτω από τον ορίζοντα.

Πάντως, οι καλύτερες ώρες της ημέρας που το φαινόμενο υποτίθεται είναι στο max είναι όταν δημιουργούνται απότομες μεταβολές στη θερμοκρασία δηλαδή πρωι και απόγευμα.

----------


## smarag

> Σταυρο δωσε και αλλα στοιχεια εξοπλισμου, ισχυς κλπ.....εαν γνωριζει κανεις τι γινεται στο ΑΡ του macrx να το πει....και μετα να γινει η θεωρητικη αναλυση απο τον acinonyx.


δεν νομιζω να κάνει κάτι διαφορετικο ο macrx γιατι σε όλους όσους μπορω να κάνω scan μπορω και να συνδεθώ μαζί του και να παρω και ip κανονικα.

----------


## nvak

Υπάρχει και μία περίπτωση, το λεκανοπέδιο να λειτουργεί εν μέρει σαν ένα γιγαντιαίο πιάτο. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση το σήμα θα προέρχεται απο τις ανακλάσεις στα βουνά.

----------


## andreas

> Υπάρχει και μία περίπτωση, το λεκανοπέδιο να λειτουργεί εν μέρει σαν ένα γιγαντιαίο πιάτο. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση το σήμα θα προέρχεται απο τις ανακλάσεις στα βουνά.


Ειναι ασχετο αλλα θα το γραψω  ::   ::   ::  
Γι'αυτο και η ακροπολη ειναι στο κεντρο για να επικοινωνουμε με τους εξωγηινους 

http://www.liako.gr/ 

Πλακα κανω  :: 
Στειλτε με βολτα!

----------


## verano

Ας προσθέσω και εγώ ένα λιθαράκι!

smarag εκπέμπω με την ελάχιστη ισχύ. Αν με πιάνεις για πόσταρε
να κάνουμε κανένα υπολογισμό να περάσει η ώρα  ::  !

----------


## smarag

> Ας προσθέσω και εγώ ένα λιθαράκι!
> 
> smarag εκπέμπω με την ελάχιστη ισχύ. Αν με πιάνεις για πόσταρε
> να κάνουμε κανένα υπολογισμό να περάσει η ώρα  !


θα το δώ και θα σου πώ γιατι κάνω δοκίμές.

----------


## antony++

Μόλις πριν από λίγο λέω να βάλω την omni να κάνει ένα scan και έπιασα "awmn-2074-smarag"!  ::  Μέχρι να μπω στο WiND να δω ποιος είναι σταμάτησε! Τώρα την έβαλα να εκπέμπει...

----------


## simfun

Είναι Παρασκευή 26/5/06 12:20πμ και πιάνω τον smarag από Χολαργό!!!!!
Περίπου 70χλμ. !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## smarag

> Είναι Παρασκευή 26/5/06 12:20πμ και πιάνω τον smarag από Χολαργό!!!!!
> Περίπου 70χλμ. !!!!!!!!!!!!


Το περιεργο που είναι ? Εγω απο επιδαυρο συνδέομαι κανονικά στα 80 χλμ και παιζει κανονικα, το έχω σε ap για να κανω μερικες δοκιμές για λίγο και μετα το γυρίζω σε client...

----------


## alg0

> Το περιεργο που είναι ? Εγω απο επιδαυρο συνδέομαι κανονικά στα 80 χλμ και παιζει κανονικα, το έχω σε ap για να κανω μερικες δοκιμές για λίγο και μετα το γυρίζω σε client...


Δωσε λιγο insight για το πως το καταφερνεις αυτο και για τι ταχυτητες/packet loss μιλαμε? Θα φανει χρησιμο και για ολους εμας που σκεφτομαστε λινκς μεγαλων (>20 klm) αποστασεων για να διασυνδεσουμε πολεις της επαρχιας...

----------


## smarag

> Δωσε λιγο insight για το πως το καταφερνεις αυτο και για τι ταχυτητες/packet loss μιλαμε? Θα φανει χρησιμο και για ολους εμας που σκεφτομαστε λινκς μεγαλων (>20 klm) αποστασεων για να διασυνδεσουμε πολεις της επαρχειας...


Δεν έχω κάνει κάτι περιέργο μια απλή κεραία έχω και μία SR2 τίποτα παραπάνω.

----------


## acoul

Θα βγει κάποιο BB με AP ώστε να σηκώσουμε και εδώ την σημαία του AWMN και όσοι έρχοντε στο αρχαίο θέατρο να μπορούν να βλέπουν το Email τους και όχι μόνο ... ??  ::

----------


## smarag

> Θα βγει κάποιο BB με AP ώστε να σηκώσουμε και εδώ την σημαία του AWMN και όσοι έρχοντε στο αρχαίο θέατρο να μπορούν να βλέπουν το Email τους και όχι μόνο ... ??



Μονο που το σπιτι μου ειναι στην π.επιδαυρο και το αρχαίο θέατρο είναι στην πίσω μερία στο Λυγουρίο.

----------


## igna

Αχ ωραια μερη προς τα εκει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## smarag

Ναι Ναι

----------


## Valis

Ούγκ! μόλις έκανα ένα σκαν με μια χειροποίητη και έπιασα ένα ssid awmn-2074-smarag-test με mac 00:15:6D:20:04:CB από ηλιούπολη. 

Να υποθέσω ότι είναι δικό σού;

Υ.Γ. Η εν λόγω κεραία είναι μια διπλή biquad

----------


## smarag

> Ούγκ! μόλις έκανα ένα σκαν με μια χειροποίητη και έπιασα ένα ssid awmn-2074-smarag-test με mac 00:15:6D:20:04:CB από ηλιούπολη. 
> 
> Να υποθέσω ότι είναι δικό σού;
> 
> Υ.Γ. Η εν λόγω κεραία είναι μια διπλή biquad


Μαλιστα δικό μου είναι

----------


## smarag

> Θα βγει κάποιο BB με AP ώστε να σηκώσουμε και εδώ την σημαία του AWMN και όσοι έρχοντε στο αρχαίο θέατρο να μπορούν να βλέπουν το Email τους και όχι μόνο ... ??


Εδώ όμως ειναι το μικρό θεατράκι που την περίοδο Ιουλίου και Αυγούστου παίζουν κάποιες παραστάσης. 

Συντομά θα παίζει να μπορείς να συνδεθείς με το laptop σου απο τις καφετέριες του χωρίου στο AP μου.  :: 

Θα ενημερώσω μόλις είναι έτοιμο πλήρως.

----------


## acoul

Ωραία πράγματα !! Να και ένα transparent avatar περιποιημένο αποκλειστικά με open source προγράμματα !!

----------

